# HELP! Grizzly 0860...



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Gang, I just for a 1.5 hp Grizzly 860 Cyclone dust collector. I have run about 20 feet of 4" pipe (PVC) from the unit...2 soft bends. I then shift down to 2 inch pipe to connect to machines. Seems I am not getting a lot of pick up power so looking at converting some of the runs down to 3" pipe then to 2" at the machines ...
My CONCERN: if I run narrower hose and get more velocity will that endanger the motor on the unit? 

Any other advice is welcomed....rookie at this dust collection beyond my shop vac. Did have new powered installed in the shop. The Grizzly draws a lot of amps on start up.

Thanks 

T


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Restricting air flow won't cause any harm to anything, actually it will work it less


But using smaller pipe will cause less performance of the machine. DC's work on high air volume and slower air speed then shop vacs. Run the 4 inch as close to the pick up port as you can then go to 2 inch, using as little flex as possible. Also make sure you have no air leaks on any of the ducting, they will kill the air flow, air will take the path of least resistance


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks Cat. Gonna run 3" pipe most of the way then step down close to the equipment. Lots of volume can move thru the 3" pipe and seems to get more pick up lift then the 4"....If my wife would have let me go with the Jet 2HP then all would be fine!!!!

Thanks for the feedback. Keeping my 4" pipe because I may someday get a larger, quieter unit....

Tom


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Rider351 said:


> Thanks Cat. Gonna run 3" pipe most of the way then step down close to the equipment. Lots of volume can move thru the 3" pipe and seems to get more pick up lift then the 4"....If my wife would have let me go with the Jet 2HP then all would be fine!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Keeping my 4" pipe because I may someday get a larger, quieter unit....
> 
> Tom





Probably not have made any difference, dust collector people like to over estimate the performance of their equipment, even Grizzly. I needed a stand alone for my stroke sander, it really puts out the dust, so I was looking at theirs and checking the parts book. At that time a 1 1/2 HP used the same blower wheel and volute as their 3 hp unit. That wheel doesn't care if it has 1 1/2 hp or 10,000 hp if they are both spinning 3450 RPM they move the same amount of air


You would be better off using 4 inch if that is what it feeding the DC, and use as little flex as possible, flex causes the static pressure to sky rocket and that causes air flow dive. Make the only restriction at the point of pick up and make it as short as possible


I have dealt with moving air for about 45 years, so I'm not shooting any BS LOL


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

MANY MANY THANKS!! AND I AM SURE NO BS. I need to re-hang the pipe back to 4" and leverage your point on volume of air. I guess I just expected this large machine to suck up the pets, tools, etc.... But dust is the focus and thus volume for air speed is the key. I will get some help when I do the pipe next time and drop the 4" within a foot of each tool.

Thanks again for sharing the knowledge.

Tom


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

It appears that you’ll have multiple drops to your tools. Do you have them gated so that you can close all but the one you’re using? This makes a big difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Blast gates on all lines..Thanks


----------

